# early bike id wood rims



## Claysgarage (Jun 21, 2010)

Old bike at local Auction. Could anyone identify or give an idea of the value?
Serial number 75075. Did not find headbadge. Thanks for any help!


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 22, 2010)

tuff without a badge. alot of bikes look the same in design in this period of late 1800's to early 1900's.  might be a outline of a badge to give you a clue.  I paid 300 for the cresent in this picture. mark


----------



## Claysgarage (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Mark, appreciate the information!


----------



## sam (Jun 23, 2010)

Sprocket looks like it might be Columbia(Just a guess)


----------



## Claysgarage (Jun 25, 2010)

This bike is light, I think is aluminum?  The paint is in very good condition with gold pin striping. Would it be an early track bike.  One small hole in front where a badge should be. Was purchased in Indy at race track in late 60's.


----------



## Claysgarage (Jun 25, 2010)

The grips are made of cork, with metal rings on the ends.


----------

